

Y Combinator Teardown – Alums have raised $3.5B in VC, private investment - asanwal
https://www.cbinsights.com/blog/ycombinator-teardown/

======
minimaxir
This is more upsell for CB insights than analysis of YC data.

~~~
asanwal
Max - appreciate the feedback. What other data points / insights would make it
more useful? We've been doing these teardowns for various elite firms
(Sequoia, Accel, USV, etc)and the reaction has been very good.

In fact, Fred Wilson of USV did a teardown of our teardown -
[http://avc.com/2014/08/tearing-down-the-
teardown/](http://avc.com/2014/08/tearing-down-the-teardown/)

Let me know. Feel free to ping me directly as well at
asanwal(at)cbinsights(dot)com.

Thanks.

~~~
minimaxir
The referenced USV post ([https://www.cbinsights.com/blog/union-square-
ventures-teardo...](https://www.cbinsights.com/blog/union-square-ventures-
teardown/)) is much better in terms of analysis and conclusions drawn from the
data. (statistics, trends, etc.)

The post of YC data is essentially limited to SQL queries using aggregate
GROUP BY functions, with the article photos specifically cropped to showcase
your analysis tools.

------
amarcus
Those charts are confusing. They appear dynamic but, it's just images.

